# Longhair or shorthair



## Amendez4302 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi i was wondering if anyone knew how ro identify a long hair puppy. Hes almost 3 weeks.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Amendez4302 said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone knew how ro identify a long hair puppy. Hes almost 3 weeks.


Recognize a long hair puppy - Page 1

That might be helpful. You may have to wait a couple more weeks to see. Cute puppy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Short.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He isn't a gsd, he is a polar bear! Too cute!!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

OMG! I'm inviting myself over so I can hold him for just a little while, lol.
He is sooo cute! How do you ever put him down? 
He looks to be short hair.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Medium coat polar bear......KaiserAus beat me to it.....


SuperG


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree, definitely looks stock coat right now. You'll get a better idea as he develops.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow cuteness overload and yes he looks like a polar bear. My guess a stock coat.


----------



## Brianna Zombri (Feb 25, 2017)

Going with stock coat! He's sooooo cute ^.^ 
I've read that LC pups have long hair between their toes and it very noticeable at 3 weeks.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Brianna Zombri said:


> Going with stock coat! He's sooooo cute ^.^
> I've read that LC pups have long hair between their toes and it very noticeable at 3 weeks.


Not sure when it shows up, but it's there at 8 weeks. Also on the legs, ears, etc.

Our breeder had 12 in the litter and thought up to 6 could have been coated. She had the DNA test done...turned out to be 3 of them. 

I agree w others that yours is stock coat, and quite possibly a polar bear.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here is a picture of a young coated pup, and a stock coat pup:


Here's another:






I think he is about 3 weeks here:




The vet said, "He's a coat" when he pulled him out during the C-section. But it wasn't as easy for me to tell at that stage.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ps. The ears are usually the dead give away in pups.... hair between the toe varies. My male was over a year when his developed. Now he's practically a hobbit.


----------

